# Wie man versuchte mir das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen!



## Robertino53 (28 September 2005)

8) 
Hallo zusammen

Ab dem 16. August 05 bekam ich eine SMS in der mir ein Kontostand angezeigt wurde, mit dem Hinweis ich soll eine Web-Site besuchen oder eine 01805.... Nummer wählen. Da mich das ganze nicht interessierte habe ich die SMS einfach gelöscht. Doch jetzt kamen jeden Tag, bis zum 26. 8.05 immer wieder diese SMS die ich allerdings immer gelöscht habe.
Die Überraschung war als ich am 19.09.05 meine Handy Rechnung bekam. Man verlangte für die Leistung eines Drittanbieters 119 Euro wegen irgendwelcher Dienste die ich angeblich am 27.8.05  wieder abbestellt hätte.
Doch ich habe weder etwas bestellt noch abbestellt. Sogleich habe ich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen und nur freche Antworten bekommen wie:" Wir wissen doch nicht was sie mit ihrem Handy machen..."

Also habe ich zum Telefon gegriffen und bei dieser ausgewiesenen Firma Wapme AG in Düsseldorf angerufen. Diese Leute gaben an, ich hätte auf einer Web-Site etwas geschalten was jedoch nicht zutrifft. Ich habe mir das Impressum dieser Seite doch dann einmal angesehen und festgestellt das diese Leute in London sitzen. Toll !

Der nächste Schritt war, Einzugsermächtigung für die Handygebühren stoppen und bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gegen Wapme AG stellen. 
Die Öffentlichkeit wurde direkt von der Polizei in einem Zeitungsartikel der Frankenpost in Hof informiert. Jetzt werde ich abwarten was passiert. 
Eines sollte klar sein: Wenn sich Kummunikationsunternehmen egal wie sie heissen, zu Handlangern solcher Elemente machen lassen, in dem sie einfach geforderte Beträge einziehen, geht sicher mehr Kündigungen ein. 

Man sollte aber die korrekten Gebühren für die Handybenutzung, bezahlen damit das Handy nicht gespertrt werden kann.

Seit nicht zimmperlich, geht zur Polizei und schildert den Sachverhalt. Nehmt die Handyrechnung mit und stellt Strafanzeige. Mal sehen wie lange es dann noch Spaß macht ungerechtfertigt Beträge einzuziehen.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

Eigentlich ist der "Spaß" nun schon vorbei. Was bleibt sind Restforderungen einiger Mobilfunkunternehmen. Warum postest Du nicht im passenden Thread, der Übersicht wegen, > HIER<?


----------

